# ADOPT RESELLS V.2 | customisable~~



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

finished~~
all adopts were successfully homed~


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

Ahh, may I buy the dog? ; v ;


----------



## fup10k (Mar 20, 2015)

oh man i missed the dog ;A; 
GLS the other one!


----------



## Capella (Mar 20, 2015)

ahh these are so cute ;v; 
is it just tbt or are you willing to accept collectibles?


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 20, 2015)

omg so cute <3 ;w; both of them are so tempting ahhh


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

N i c o said:


> Ahh, may I buy the dog? ; v ;



sure thing nicoo!~
send the tbt & i'll quickly pm you the image!

- - - Post Merge - - -




MC4pros said:


> omg so cute <3 ;w; both of them are so tempting ahhh


ahh thankyou mcproos!~


Capella said:


> ahh these are so cute ;v;
> is it just tbt or are you willing to accept collectibles?


thankyouu!
collectibles are fine too!


fup10k said:


> oh man i missed the dog ;A;
> GLS the other one!



eep sorry!
& thankyou!


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

TBT sent! ^^


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

sent! & dog is now gone!


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

poppet said:


> sent! & dog is now gone!



//screeching

he's so cute ahh ; A ; Thank you!


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 20, 2015)

someone buy mouse girl uu


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

flower child said:


> someone buy mouse girl uu



//hides face

I'll take her if Poppet accepts a Cyan Letter + A Cherry ; v;/


----------



## nard (Mar 20, 2015)

ILL TAKE THE MOUSE GIRL


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

Peach Fuzz said:


> ILL TAKE THE MOUSE GIRL


i'll see if nico wants to add something, but if not i'll let you know!~


N i c o said:


> //hides face
> 
> I'll take her if Poppet accepts a Cyan Letter + A Cherry ; v;/



oop late reply sorry, do you think you can add something small on top of that? (collectibles are a lower priority but still loved ah)


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

Ahh, I can add another Cherry? ; v ;

- - - Post Merge - - -

OR I COULD OFFER 600 TBT yES


----------



## nard (Mar 20, 2015)

nico and i are friends ok 

i can add yellow candy and a red candy B)

- - - Post Merge - - -



N i c o said:


> Ahh, I can add another Cherry? ; v ;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OR I COULD OFFER 600 TBT yES



LAF PLEASE OMG


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

I'LL SERIOUSLY FIGHT YOU I HAD MY EYES ON HER FIRST WTF


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

THE DOG THO NOOO I WANT


----------



## nard (Mar 20, 2015)

N i c o said:


> I'LL SERIOUSLY FIGHT YOU I HAD MY EYES ON HER FIRST WTF



CAN I JUST HAVE THIS ONE NICE THING I CAN JUST BARELY AFFORD IT

GIVE TO THE SICK NERDS


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi can I buy the mouse ? ^-^ I can pay more if needed. ty


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

THIS IS WAR
IVE GOT 12k IM reADY TO GO

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peach Fuzz said:


> CAN I JUST HAVE THIS ONE NICE THING I CAN JUST BARELY AFFORD IT
> 
> GIVE TO THE SICK NERDS



NATE I HAVE BRONCHITIS SMH


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

****ES I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO
shall i do an auction wdhxh


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

N i c o said:


> THIS IS WAR
> IVE GOT 12k IM reADY TO GO
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



LOL 12k omg then I must bail xD if so.

btw I messaged you with another request~


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

poppet said:


> ****ES I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO
> shall i do an auction wdhxh



I'm prepared to battle :^)


----------



## nard (Mar 20, 2015)

N i c o said:


> I'm prepared to battle :^)



ill just leave fml


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

ahhh well the hb atm is 600tbt
so if you guys want to bail/bid lemme know


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahhh well the hb atm is 600tbt
> so if you guys want to bail/bid lemme know



I guess 650 XD but I think nico will buy out~


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

700 + Cherry u v u


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

Would you buy it and resell it to me for 100 tbt more? XD  -Nico~

Uhm 800?


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

according to guide cherry is 150tbt i think
so hb is now 850tbt : >


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

poppet said:


> according to guide cherry is 150tbt i think
> so hb is now 850tbt : >



Uhm 800+ Pink japanese house? ^-^


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

ahh hb is 1.3k worth~~


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

Nico you got da dog STAHP.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Nico you got da dog STAHP.



cUTIES tho ;;


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

N i c o said:


> cUTIES tho ;;



SOB

if you don't want it... *nudge nudge*


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

N i c o said:


> cUTIES tho ;;



ahhh hey nicco
simple decided you can take her!! (she's taking home some of my secret adopt stash hhh)

so yep!!


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

Omg I want secret adopts


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahhh hey nicco
> simple decided you can take her!! (she's taking home some of my secret adopt stash hhh)
> 
> so yep!!



If Nico does not bid again I will take it. If she does then I will let it go  I really like the mouse one though XD


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahhh hey nicco
> simple decided you can take her!! (she's taking home some of my secret adopt stash hhh)
> 
> so yep!!



Ahh, thank you! ; v ;
Exactly how much should I pay??

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> Omg I want secret adopts



me as hell


----------



## nard (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Omg I want secret adopts



please i need a poppet adopt in my life


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

N i c o said:


> Ahh, thank you! ; v ;
> Exactly how much should I pay??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...





Simple said:


> If Nico does not bid again I will take it. If she does then I will let it go  I really like the mouse one though XD




oh


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

Peach Fuzz said:


> please i need a poppet adopt in my life



if you can cough up 1.3+ k, go ahead Nate


----------



## nard (Mar 20, 2015)

N i c o said:


> if you can cough up 1.3+ k, go ahead Nate



i CANT I GAVE MY TBT BELLS TO U AND BOUGHT A PARTY POPPER OK


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

N i c o said:


> if you can cough up 1.3+ k, go ahead Nate



You can have it Q.Q LOL so rich!


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Omg I want secret adopts



hahah currently i have one secret adopt left





(she was made for myself but im happy to let her go ah)


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

WANT

- - - Post Merge - - -

ILL TAKE


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

@nico
soo your out? : >

- - - Post Merge - - -




buuunii said:


> WANT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ILL TAKE



adgadghafd she's a cutie right?
put out an offer bebb


----------



## nard (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> WANT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ILL TAKE



I WAS TOO LATE FF


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

500??? IDK

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want them and my bun bun together ahhh


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

Can I take herrrrrrrr too LOL Q.Q


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> 500??? IDK
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I want them and my bun bun together ahhh



if i get no more offers it/he/she will be yours ahhh!!


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

poppet said:


> @nico
> soo your out? : >



nah
I can offer:

Cyan Letter x2 : 700 BTB (At 350 Each)
Cherry x2: 300 BTB (At 150 Each)

And 400 Bells c:

I've valued the collectibles on the bottom/under market value, so it should be 1.4k BTB total, if not more.


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

AHHH SOBS


----------



## nard (Mar 20, 2015)

poppet said:


> if i get no more offers it/he/she will be yours ahhh!!



520 iS ALL I CAN AFFORD OMG


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

poppet said:


> hahah currently i have one secret adopt left
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cutie omg
brb mentally restraining self


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

550


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

N i c o said:


> nah
> I can offer:
> 
> Cyan Letter x2 : 700 BTB (At 350 Each)
> ...



ahah sure then!!
if simple posts that she's done, then i'll get ready to send the image to you!~


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

550 TBT for the 2nd one?  And neko can buy out for 1.4k


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

No please I want da pink fox thing sobs


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

Simple said:


> 550 TBT for the 2nd one?  And neko can buy out for 1.4k



ahh bunniii & your bid are equal : >!!


& ok ok so nico yyay! you won my mousie!!


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

560?!!?!!?? Cries


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahh bunniii & your bid are equal : >!!
> 
> 
> & ok ok so nico yyay! you won my mousie!!



Uhm 600? XD Awe man I have no chibis though!!! except one in my siggy~ I wish I could buy urs too buuunii! You are a great artist ._.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm so in love with your style. 
I love these adoptable buddies.


----------



## nard (Mar 20, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahh bunniii & your bid are equal : >!!
> 
> 
> & ok ok so nico yyay! you won my mousie!!



can u just message me when ur selling adopts again thanks B)


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahh bunniii & your bid are equal : >!!
> 
> 
> & ok ok so nico yyay! you won my mousie!!



I'll send the collectibles+ bells over! ; u ; 
you should auction your adopts tbh, you'll make thousands


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you!! Please DINT TAKE DA FOX AHHH

PEACH??


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

600tbt is hb atm~~

i wish i could give her both to you ahhh

edit; waiitit


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Thank you!! Please DINT TAKE DA FOX AHHH
> 
> PEACH??



YOUR GIVING UR PEACH?!?! FOR IT? isnt that like a 6k offer?


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Thank you!! Please DINT TAKE DA FOX AHHH
> 
> PEACH??




OH **** THE PEACH IS 4k BTB


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Thank you!! Please DINT TAKE DA FOX AHHH
> 
> PEACH??



is that a peach bid or you saying the colour peach ahhah?


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

Wait peaches are 4k??


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

N i c o said:


> I'll send the collectibles+ bells over! ; u ;
> you should auction your adopts tbh, you'll make thousands



thankyou again!!
ahah maybe later in 10years im slow with creating stuff


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

I just really want da fox


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

Wait is a peach being offered?  uhm idk what the current bid is anymore~


----------



## Emzy (Mar 20, 2015)

OMG POPPET THESE LOOK AMAZING!!


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

Wait no just 650 + ART then XD //cheap but wants fox


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

Simple said:


> Wait is a peach being offered?  uhm idk what the current bid is anymore~



me neither!!

- - - Post Merge - - -




Emzy said:


> OMG POPPET THESE LOOK AMAZING!!


THANKYOU EMMMYYY


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

Idk what that means >.< But 700 tbt


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Wait no just 650 + ART then XD //cheap but wants fox



HHAHA DEPENDS ON WHAT ART


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

poppet said:


> HHAHA DEPENDS ON WHAT ART



MY NEW STYLE

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?273919-Auction-FINISHED

- - - Post Merge - - -

IF I DIDAPPEAR IT DIES NOT MEAN I DONT WANT IT
 WORKING AND HAD TO GO


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> MY NEW STYLE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?273919-Auction-FINISHED



how much are they worth? /cute


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

I haven't sold one so I wouldnt know

The auction I did went up to 500mill bruh ._.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> MY NEW STYLE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm crying
How did I miss that omg
//reaches out for good art


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> I haven't sold one so I wouldnt know
> 
> The auction I did went up to 500mill bruh ._.



500000000 what thats heaps /dead
hhh can i put a 500tbt price on it?


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

poppet said:


> 500000000 what thats heaps /dead
> hhh can i put a 500tbt price on it?


Is that what it's worth? ; ; Oki..

- - - Post Merge - - -



N i c o said:


> I'm crying
> How did I miss that omg
> //reaches out for good art


;///;


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Is that what it's worth? ; ; Oki..



idk idk idk hhhhhh /don't hit me
i was just basing of average chibi prices idk idk idkd i kdkkdskfospf
asfsgkasgdkjagds

gimme a price tag


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

Idk idk I wasn't gonna sell them for TBT only for irl commissions


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Idk idk I wasn't gonna sell them for TBT only for irl commissions



me neither hhhh
how bout we stick with just the tbt & collectibles so i don't get too confused

your art is too lovely but im real confused with everything


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

;-; blue candy?


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> ;-; blue candy?



hb bunn~~


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

Uhm what is the bid currently?


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

Simple said:


> Uhm what is the bid currently?



1.3ktbt worth!~~


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

poppet said:


> 1.3ktbt worth!~~



1k + regular egg?


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

Simple said:


> 1k + regular egg?



1.5k hb it is~!~


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

SIMPLE PLEASE NO ILL GOVE YOU ART IF YOU STOP BIDDINH AHH


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

i'll leave it open for 10mins, if its quiet, i'll end the auction :>!!


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> SIMPLE PLEASE NO ILL GOVE YOU ART IF YOU STOP BIDDINH AHH



:O Which art!!


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

Candy + reg egg + 100!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Simple said:


> :O Which art!!



Idk idk I just want this ahhh


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

Simple said:


> :O Which art!!



ahh then you can get art of your newly new OCs yay!!

but im hppy with anyone winning!


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Candy + reg egg + 100!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You do not take any tbt for your art except rl commissions! XD I am not sure which art to choose from because it is all great and it ranges from different prices so it is hard for me to convert. I have always wanted a slot, but I only use tbt! Would you be willing to get me a chibi :O if it is too much then that is okay!  I just was wondering which type of art!


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

so yep hb is buunii's again!~


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

Simple said:


> You do not take any tbt for your art except rl commissions! XD I am not sure which art to choose from because it is all great and it ranges from different prices so it is hard for me to convert. I have always wanted a slot, but I only use tbt! Would you be willing to get me a chibi :O if it is too much then that is okay!  I just was wondering which type of art!



A little chibi I guess?
I've been mostly practicing instead of selling lately XD


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> A little chibi I guess?
> I've been mostly practicing instead of selling lately XD



Wooh! LITTLE chibi that blinks?  Is that okay?!!!


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

Simple said:


> Wooh! LITTLE chibi that blinks?  Is that okay?!!!



Like the base one?  I wanna branch out from it but if you want it the yiss


----------



## Allycat (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> MY NEW STYLE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ARUGHRUGHHH.
so cute!


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Like the base one?  I wanna branch out from it but if you want it the yiss



What is the "base" and if you don't want to add the blinking that is okay with me XD I was just wondering if you could do that for me. Either way if you would like to I will bail out and let you take it ty!


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh if you just want a blinking CHIB i can do zat!!


----------



## Simple (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Oh if you just want a blinking CHIB i can do zat!!



Yay thank you so much "blinking as in eye" Okay no problem i will officially bail!  I will Pm you~ Tysm~!


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

WOOT IF WE HAVE A SETTLEMENT, MAY THE WINNER SENT OVER THE MONIES


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

Simple said:


> Yay thank you so much "blinking as in eye" Okay no problem i will officially bail!  I will Pm you~ Tysm~!



Thank you ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



poppet said:


> WOOT IF WE HAVE A SETTLEMENT, MAY THE WINNER SENT OVER THE MONIES



What do I send?
Candy + egg + 100??


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Thank you ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yap i guess~~


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

Sent!


----------



## deerui (Mar 20, 2015)

iT SAYS MOUSE IS OPEN SO PLEASE LET ME BUY THE CUTIE


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2015)

deerui said:


> iT SAYS MOUSE IS OPEN SO PLEASE LET ME BUY THE CUTIE



HHHH SORRY I JUST WAS LAZY TO EDIT
she's gone im sorry babjaffas


----------



## deerui (Mar 20, 2015)

OH okay, thanks for making these cuties, anyways poppet <3 ; v ;;


----------



## doveling (Mar 21, 2015)

added stuff~~


----------



## Simple (Mar 21, 2015)

Can I buy the 2nd one for 500 tbt uncolored please? 

And Bid 500 tbt on the colored~


----------



## doveling (Mar 21, 2015)

Simple said:


> Can I buy the 2nd one for 500 tbt uncolored please?



sure thing simple!!~
just send the tbt & pm/post the colour palette you want!!~


----------



## Simple (Mar 21, 2015)

poppet said:


> sure thing simple!!~
> just send the tbt & pm/post the colour palette you want!!~



Thank you sending!


----------



## Naiad (Mar 21, 2015)

IM CRYING YOU'RE GOING TO MAKE ME POOR

WHO WOULD BE CUTER WITH THE MOUSE GIRL IDK SAVE ME


----------



## doveling (Mar 21, 2015)

N i c o said:


> IM CRYING YOU'RE GOING TO MAKE ME POOR
> 
> WHO WOULD BE CUTER WITH THE MOUSE GIRL IDK SAVE ME


IM SORRYRY
idkkkkk ikdkdkdkd


Simple said:


> Thank you sending!



thankyou too~


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 21, 2015)

Are they all gone? ;-;
did I miss out? lol

if not, I'd love to buy ^^


----------



## Naiad (Mar 21, 2015)

ill buy the pup #1 fml cuties


----------



## doveling (Mar 21, 2015)

N i c o said:


> ill buy the pup #1 fml cuties


sure thangg, send the tbt & post/pm the colour palette when your ready!~


izzi000 said:


> Are they all gone? ;-;
> did I miss out? lol



not yet~ nico just bought the first one, & the second one is gone, so the 3rd one is still available (current bid is 500tbt)


----------



## Simple (Mar 21, 2015)

When does the bid close? ^_^ Sending in colors atm


----------



## Naiad (Mar 21, 2015)

_I'm going to be eternally poor_

I'd like this palette please: 

http://www.colourlovers.com/palette/3687568/Füsti_Pince2

u v u


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 21, 2015)

poppet said:


> sure thangg, send the tbt & post/pm the colour palette when your ready!~
> 
> 
> not yet~ nico just bought the first one, & the second one is gone, so the 3rd one is still available (current bid is 500tbt)



Welp I'm out since the bid is gonna go high xD


----------



## doveling (Mar 21, 2015)

Simple said:


> When does the bid close? ^_^



lets set it at 30mins from now~~
will add an ab to first post

- - - Post Merge - - -




izzi000 said:


> Welp I'm out since the bid is gonna go high xD



ahah no worries, thanks for the interest~

- - - Post Merge - - -




N i c o said:


> _I'm going to be eternally poor_
> 
> I'd like this palette please:
> 
> ...



ahhh i like the colours!
do you have any specific places for the colours to go?
or any clothing patterns?


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 21, 2015)

poppet said:


> lets set it at 30mins from now~~
> will add an ab to first post
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



your art is so cute Poppet lol I'll keep an eye for your next set if you put up more c:


----------



## Naiad (Mar 21, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahhh i like the colours!
> do you have any specific places for the colours to go?
> or any clothing patterns?



ahh, no, not particularly
just choose whatever you think looks best! ^^


----------



## Simple (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh okay 30 min gotja!  woooh gl everyone!


----------



## Naiad (Mar 21, 2015)

I FORGOT ABOUT THE AUCTION FFF

- - - Post Merge - - -

800?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I WITHDRAW IM SO SORRY FOR SNIPING FML


----------



## doveling (Mar 21, 2015)

@simple





here's your coloured adopt!!

edit; aah nico withdraws, so thenn, you also win the coloured adopt yay!!


----------



## Simple (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey nico thank you so much, but I wanted the top color of the eye to be blended like the you have in your sample, is that not changeable? If no thats okay >.<


----------



## Naiad (Mar 21, 2015)

Ahh, yeah, sorry ; v;/
I didn't want to be that guy who snipes at the last minute like an ******* OTL


----------



## Simple (Mar 21, 2015)

N i c o said:


> Ahh, yeah, sorry ; v;/
> I didn't want to be that guy who snipes at the last minute like an ******* OTL



No its okay congrats!


----------



## doveling (Mar 21, 2015)

beep taken down for simple!!


----------



## Simple (Mar 21, 2015)

OMG I LOVE IT TY! I messaged you about the hiding thing tysm!


----------



## doveling (Mar 21, 2015)

Simple said:


> OMG I LOVE IT TY! I messaged you about the hiding thing tysm!



no worries!! ahh, i'll reply now!


----------



## Simple (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you thank you thank you I LOVE IT! You are a great artist will look out for more ty!


----------



## doveling (Mar 21, 2015)

Simple said:


> Thank you thank you thank you I LOVE IT! You are a great artist will look out for more ty!



also, if you still wanted the other adopt, just send the tbt <33


----------



## Simple (Mar 21, 2015)

poppet said:


> also, if you still wanted the other adopt, just send the tbt <33



Yay thank you sending in 500 tbt!  hidden as well plz ty!


----------



## Naiad (Mar 21, 2015)

//whispers 


looking forward to more cuties~ u v u


----------

